# Hempy Bucket



## thedonofchronic (Mar 20, 2009)

ok i have vermiculite, and perlite.
and a bucket of course, in different sizes.
so all i need now is my seeds
and ill need hydroponic nutrients..right?

so will just vermiculite and perlite be enough to hold this plant as it grows?

and do i start this in a smaller bucket or bigger?

seems like it would take the roots a while to get down to the reservoir.


----------



## CharacterZero (Apr 29, 2009)

i would like to know the same

especially which medium to use.  so many people use perlite,verm mix and just perlite and hydroton.  some use coco

would just perlite be best?  i heard verm can have a high ph around 7 or something.  would hydroton be good?

i am really interested in hempy buckets but cant seem to find any good information on how to do it step by step all the way from start to finish.  

i have also heard people talking about watering 1once a day and some people water once every 3rd day. i know its good to have a wet dry cycle.   even some people only use nutrient water 1 out of 3 waterings.  to flush the nutes.  its confusing so many people doing things different.  there has to be an easy schedule to follow with your basic 3 part lucas nutrients.

hope this isn't confusing im still a noob, sorry.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 29, 2009)

CharacterZero
Google it man i got over 8000 results.



> To make a hempy bucket is simple all you need to do is this
> 
> Get your self a bucket eny colour but clear as you will end up with algy forming as the nutes react to the light .
> 
> ...




 I did not write any of this just copied and pasted to answer your question bro. Hope this helps you understand what a hempy bucket is.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks NewBud I was researching hemp buckets on here MP. This info should be in a info thread.


----------



## CharacterZero (Apr 29, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> CharacterZero
> Google it man i got over 8000 results.
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but i want to find more detailed information.  I have read all of that before.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Apr 29, 2009)

Look at the general indoor growing catagory for mass producers coco buckets, lots of detailed info and pics


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 30, 2009)

hey CharacterZero- I have used hemp buckets for all my grows. Check out my journal if you want I am doing hempy buckets with straight hydroton. I really like the hydroton. If you have any questions I'll try to help you out.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 2, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> hey CharacterZero- I have used hemp buckets for all my grows. Check out my journal if you want I am doing hempy buckets with straight hydroton. I really like the hydroton. If you have any questions I'll try to help you out.



Thank You, I will check out your journal.  I mite send you some pm's in a few days or something.  Been really busy with work lately


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 2, 2009)

This is a pretty good video:

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hWmTpcFWws


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 2, 2009)

I'm intrigued now.  Sure looks pretty straightforward!  I think I'll try my satori this way .  Anyone have comments on the General Hydro 3part flora series or recommend other nutes?


----------



## LassChance (May 2, 2009)

CharacterZero said:
			
		

> i would like to know the same
> 
> especially which medium to use.  so many people use perlite,verm mix and just perlite and hydroton.  some use coco
> 
> ...




Yes it is confusing. Evidently you water dailym half strength UNTIL roots are long enough to reach the res...then every two or three, depending on how much evap occurs due to heat, size, number.  I thought this one was most helpful.


HEMPY BUCKET

 The biggest benefit of this method is.......it's free!

To make a hempy bucket is simple, all you need to do is this: 

Get a bucket. 

The size of the bucket can vary from 1gal(4lt) to 5gal(20lt).

The preferred size is a 2.5gl bucket, which can yeild up to 14oz depending on the strain and Pheno.

Drill a drain hole in the side of the bucket about 2 inches from the bottom.

The drain hole should be 7/16". 

The grow medium is perlite/vermiculite. 

3 parts perlite to 1 part vermiculite.

You can use volcanic rocks but the perlite/vermiculite is the preferred method. 

Once you have your seedling sprouted fill the bucket with plain water every day until the tap root has reached the standing water that always remains in the bottom of the bucket. this will take about 10-14 days after the bean sprouts, in a 2.5 gl bucket.

Once you see three sets of leaves, water with 1/2 strength nutrient solution. This will be about 14 days after you bean has sprouted. 

Completely fill the Hempy Bucket with plain water, every two days. 

Use water that has been open overnight to allow the chlorine to escape, unless you can afford to buy filtered or distilled water.. Do not adjust the plain water for ph. 

Put 2gls of water in a 2.5gl bucket, and let stand overnight. Add the nutrient solution to this water bucket and then adjust the ph to 6.0 For best results use an accurate ph meter and follow the nutes mfg reccomended amounts very carefully. Use precise measuring devices to make your nute solution.

Fill the Hempy Bucket with 2 gls of nutes you mixed, once a week, unless the plant shows sign of needing more. 

Feeding twice a week with 1/2 strenght nutes is a better idea than feeding full strenght nute once a week. 

The strenght of your nutes depends on several factors such as how much light you have, humidity, CO2, strain your growing.

One drawback is having to hand water every 2 days, of course you could get an irrigation system set up for your buckets. 

The biggest drawback to me, is the runoff. 

Got a spare bathroom, grow your Hempy Bucket in the bathtub.

Basements sometimes have drains.

Or you could get a bucket for your bucket and dump that in your bathtub every other day.


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 2, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> This is a pretty good video:
> 
> hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hWmTpcFWws


:laugh: That is probably the greatest video I have ever seen- didn't learn much about the buckets but I didn't care.


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 2, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I'm intrigued now.  Sure looks pretty straightforward!  I think I'll try my satori this way .  Anyone have comments on the General Hydro 3part flora series or recommend other nutes?



Hey Art- I just got the 3 part Flora series in the mail yesterday and did my first feedings with it. I know I am going to love this stuff. I'm keeping a little log book to know how much of each I put in (because I can't remember) but I think these nutes are going to be awesome to really give the plants what they want. It is definitely better than the 1 part Flora that's for sure. These nutes are reallly nice for hydro too because they aren't thick, sticky, chunk, etc like the FloraNova grow and bloom. I have a feeling I will be using the 3 part for a while now.


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 2, 2009)

CharacterZero said:
			
		

> would just perlite be best?  i heard verm can have a high ph around 7 or something.  would hydroton be good?
> 
> i have also heard people talking about watering 1once a day and some people water once every 3rd day. i know its good to have a wet dry cycle.   even some people only use nutrient water 1 out of 3 waterings.  to flush the nutes.  its confusing so many people doing things different.  there has to be an easy schedule to follow with your basic 3 part lucas nutrients.



From my experience- I think hydroton is the best medium for the buckets. It is heavy so it supports the plant real well and it doesn't stay too wet. When I used perlite and the plants got 3 feet tall they were leaning pretty bad.

You need to water the plants once everyday only when the roots haven't hit the res yet so they don't dry out. Once you know the roots are in the res you can start watering ever 2 to 3 days or when the res is empty. But you just need to use your intuition really ie- my AI has been drinking the entire res each day- so I feed her each day. Some strains will be different and not drink as much.

Once a week I will usually do a flush- but it's not neccessarly and kind of depends on the nutes you are using or if your pH is off and you are having problems. I was using FloraNova grow and that is the thickest stuff I have ever seen- so I would flush it out once a week or so. Now that I have the 3 part Flora series I don't think flushing is neccessary because these are much better nutrients for hydro.

For nutrients just start low! Too high is bad! Too low is okay. I've had this problem a lot- but now I understand that you just need to start low. So mix your nutrients at say 1/4 strength and move up from there until you see a little burn on the leaf tips. Then just stay in that range.


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 2, 2009)

Oh and here is the largest thread I have ever seen on hempy buckets- it's called the *Hempy Collective* and has a lot of good info.

hxxp://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/59705-hempy-collective.html


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 2, 2009)

One more thing- if the runoff is a problem- just go buy some round runoff trays that they sell in the garden section for soil pots for like $1. They work great. And runoff really isn't a problem at all. Once you have done a few waterings you get the feel for it and only have a trickle of runoff which will just evaporate- so not a problem at all. My advice is take your time when watering so you don't put too much and have water rushing out of the hole- it is a waste and a mess. Just take your time- it will still only take a minute and you won't have any runoff.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 2, 2009)

Hey GG, thanks for all the great info!  Got some reading and online ordering to do .  I have some time - I have an ice and ww clones 6-7 weeks from being finished


----------



## CharacterZero (May 2, 2009)

thank you all for the great info.  This thread really helped.  I cant wait to get started on this


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 2, 2009)

Oh and if anyone is interested in buying the *3 part Flora series*- quart size for *$37* shipped send me a pm and I will give you the eBay store. Or you can try and find it yourself ...I couldn't believe they were selling the whole set for so cheap, but I got mine yesterday- so it's legit.

I'd rather have people on this forum buy them up than anyone else


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 7, 2009)

GG, your not kidding about GH 1 part being thick n chunky.  i make sure and get all the clumps completely dissolved in the h2o.  ive barely used any of the 1 part series of nutes but i think im going with the 3 part after harvest, especially if its not as thick.

to me the hempy buckets seem like a water farm.  what do ya'll think?


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 7, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> GG, your not kidding about GH 1 part being thick n chunky.  i make sure and get all the clumps completely dissolved in the h2o.  ive barely used any of the 1 part series of nutes but i think im going with the 3 part after harvest, especially if its not as thick.
> 
> to me the hempy buckets seem like a water farm.  what do ya'll think?



hey SSH- I definitely recommend the 3 part series after using both. The 3 part has NO chunks at all- straight liquid.

And I would say no- the hempy buckets are not like the water farms. Hempy buckets are passive hydro (you do the work) and the roots are always in the reservoir. With water farms I believe the roots hang from 1 bucket and are not completely submerged? 

Also the fact that waterfarms have a pump- have a drip system- use 2 buckets- doesn't have a hole for runoff- I'm going to stop here :laugh:

No they aren't alike

Hempy buckets are their own thing- a bucket with a hole in it.


----------

